# NEO pond ice conditions?



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

whats it look like out there? should they be good and solid by saturday?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't help you there, but I think everyone is patiently waiting for some ice condition reports. At least I know I am!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Old State Park has a good 6-7 inches on it...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks big daddy


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

BigDaddy......thanks from me also....... been trying to get there for awhile but things keep getting changed.......Good fishin and a safe trip at PI to you..Jon Sr.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

local ponds here around dover are 2 1/2-4 1/2...hit one yesterday...lots of med size gills on wax/ant combo...took a rookie out and he had a blast!!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to go Wave....help spread the sport.......the more the merrier.....also the more information for all, gets spread around............Thanks to guys like you...........Jon Sr.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> NEO pond ice conditions? should they be good and solid by saturday?


i would say NEO ponds are a go for saturday. 



> whats it look like out there?


im seeing spotty conditions on small waters but improving quickly. hit a large pond yesterday that had 4-5" of so-so ice, but it was making ice. lots of noises! edges seemed safe too. its colder than heck too so it should get better every day. caught this nice gill yesterday.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Checked a pond close to Lima yesterday, and it only had 1'' of ice. Could pop a hole in it with a broom handle. NOT GOOD

Have herd that they are back on Long Island, at Indian Lake. Not sure what kind of ice there is.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardwaterfan....here you go again with that camera. Another "cool pic"..... man, you got me wipin the drool from the corner of my mouth, so my keyboard wont get to messed up....all kiddin aside.......8+ inch "gills" means fresh fillets..... plus oil......plus hot pan....man-o-man......I smell a fish fry thanks to you again.....good trips ahead, to you.......Jon Sr.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks hardwater. Shore ice is what scares me this weekend


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

sure, just be careful, taking everyones first hand reports into mind, its spotty out there. big water, small water....in a season like this you just have to drill and check so that you KNOW for sure what youre actually walking on. now its snowing like heck here.

theres lots of guys out all over NE Ohio, just have to be willing to find good ice and if you have bad ice go elsewhere. good ice is out there (for the cautious) and the season is winding down so go hit it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> here you go again with that camera


lol....i love taking pics, can you tell? nothing fires me up to hit the ice more than hearing about other peoples adventures and seeing their pics. so why not return the favor.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Checked a pond here in New Phila. 3.5inches by the bankand only 2 inches a few feet out. Looks like I won't be on the ice this weekend.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Spent the past week in the U.P., a bit south of Marquette. Plenty of ice up there. 2 feet of clear ice was the least amount of ice that I drilled thru. Nighttime temps from -5 to -20 can do that to the lakes.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sure looks quiet and peaceful up there!! Do you own that sweet looking cabin? 
PS How was the fishing up there?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

mushroomman said:


> Sure looks quiet and peaceful up there!! Do you own that sweet looking cabin?
> PS How was the fishing up there?


No, it's a buddy's cabin who lives a bit closer (Chicago). That's the 2nd of three cabins on the property. I would have a place up there if it was closer. Was extremely quiet except when the wolves were "feeding" around dusk each evening. 

Fishing wasn't the greatest this trip. We wanted to catch pike but ended up with largemouth (fat 19"-20"), crappies, bluegull, perch. Didn't see a pike caught, but only saw one other group fishing. We fished 3' to the deepest hole in the lakes. Only footprints on the three lakes that border the property were ours and the animals that crossed the lakes. Funny how they all used the same trail across the lakes. Snow was 2' or more in most places.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Steel Cranium.......man-o-man, did you capture the true meaning of "serenity". I take my hat off to you.... You just gave me a (total new)breath of fresh Northern air ...... and insite. And man.....does it feel good....Glad you got to make your trip and thanks for sharing it with us.....Jon Sr.......P.S. it reminds me of the country, way farther north, that I bear hunted in.... "WOW"...........


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

the ice is fair to medium four inches ne of jersey st parking lot looks wet and crappy arond rt 18 local said to just stay on the path out to the middle if you go to different spots check as you go,fished from four till dark and nothing couple of lite bites ,guy said they had a good bite on the eyes back in jan,at least i got to try out my gas auger i got from bounty hunter last yr ,may hit la due on sat....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow incredible pics....


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Tried to fish our go to pond today but it said GO Home! Thought it would be better but the snow cover didn't help. Had about 4in. or so of not so good looking ice but after awhile the water coming out of the holes and all the slush and snow started to concern even me. Caught one gill before giving up,the water was really dingy also. We're just below Canton but still considered NEO. Would possibly drive North if any of you have any decent reports,post here or PM me if you wish. May check out another pond here tomorrow but with the rain and snow we had Friday not sure it will be fishable either. May have to wait till next weekend and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like its another GO for this weekend, good luck everyone


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

I dont know what others are seeing but the small water that I have been testing veries widly. some friends and I have been fishing two ponds in perry for a couple weeks that have 4 to 5" but another pond a mile away or even 200 yrds away will only have 3" and the edges are horible. Cant figure that out but the long and short of it is be carfull. have fun 

There's one!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> long and short of it is be carfull.


true.... i wonder if the more dangerous waters have more current. and now with all this snow....maybe they got more of that rain we had a while back, two sundays ago i think it was...and maybe never recovered because of the snow.


----------

